# War On Health - Gary Null's Documentary Exposing The Fda



## Alex (21/6/14)

A must see documentary

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (21/6/14)

America is a capitalist nation on the extreme side of the scale. There is no socialist aspect to their governance and this can be seen by their regulatory bodies.

Really opens the eyes as to why the FDA is looking to ban vaping as it does not benefit the goverment on an economic level. If the powers that be who are challenging the FDA and other regulatory bodies with an economic model that will benefit the government then I think that we would see a complete 180 on the stand point that the US government and the FDA have regarding the use of mods and juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

